# Moving to Colorado Springs



## Worms4u (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello, I'll be moving to Colorado Springs in about a month. I have been checking up on local laws.. I see that it is illegal to put any form of electronics into the landfill, it all has to be recycled. I see this is good and bad. Good in that people will have hardware they want to be rid of, but bad in that there are several established recycling companies... does anyone live in Colorado Springs or Colorado in general? I have some questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Geo (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/mip/mipnews_archives/landfill-electronics-ban.pdf

View attachment landfill-electronics-ban.pdf


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 7, 2017)

I live in the Springs if you would like to shoot me a pm. I might be able to answer some questions. 
Andrew


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 7, 2017)

this flatlander stuck in Cleveland, Ohio is jealous.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 7, 2017)

mls26cwru said:


> this flatlander stuck in Cleveland, Ohio is jealous.



First time I've heard someone refer to themselves as a flatlander lolololol. Usually people up in the mountains refer to the city people as flatlanders for a jokingly roast. It's funny the things people have said to me over the years when I told them about the mountains. One common thing was oh man be careful with all the ticks and snakes. This high in elevation ticks are so rare and snakes are more of a front range thing. Laying on the grass is like laying on some really nice carpet. The only thing you really have to watch for are mosquitoes.


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 7, 2017)

acpeacemaker said:


> mls26cwru said:
> 
> 
> > this flatlander stuck in Cleveland, Ohio is jealous.
> ...



 Always felt like I belong in the mountains... I have spent a lot of time hiking the Appalachian Trail, so the mountains feel like home... I would give just about anything to move to a cabin in the high mountains and get away from the crazy people of the city!!! Got an extra cabin up there?!


----------

